# Netzwerk Dokumentation



## Mavericklp (7. Oktober 2010)

Moin moin zusammen,
ich bin auf der suche nach ein IT Dokumentations Programm. Oder mehrere Programme zur Dokumentation des Netzwerkes, der Hardware (99,99999% Windows) und eventuel der eingesetzten Software.

Bei meiner Suche bin ich auf Netzwerk Notepad gestoßen. Das Programm ist sehr leicht zu bedienen und man kann ausführliche Netzwerk pläne erstellen. Nur finde ich keine weiteren wmf Dateien.

Zusätzlich bräuchte ich ein Programm, das "Bilder" von Serverschränken erstellen kann... Ähnlich wie das online Tool von APC. Habt ihr ein Programm das ihr dafür benutzt?

Welche Programme benutzt ihr, um euch die IT Dokumentation zu erleichtern****


----------



## Bratkartoffel (7. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

meine Netwerk-Dokumentation mache ich per altmodischer Hardware (Zettel und Bleistift). Änderungen sind schnell gemacht und ich entscheide wie es auszusehen hat, damit ich mich schnell darin zurechtfinde wenn ich was brauche 

Liegt eventuell auch daran, dass ich in "meinem" Netzerk nur eine Handvoll Rechner und dazu 3 Server stehen habe 

Gruß
BK


----------



## Mavericklp (7. Oktober 2010)

Momentan wird hier wenn es Dokumentiert wird, alles mit Zettel, Stift und Excel gemacht. 

Die Ip Adressen werden manuel vergeben und welcher Computer welcher Hardware hat, ist nur sporadisch vorhanden. 

Und das alles bei 19 Servern und 160 Clients. *g*


----------



## Tazze (22. Oktober 2010)

hi
evtl. loginventory?
Für kleine Umgebungen für umsonst, ansonsten aber auch nicht teuer

Grüße, Tazze


----------



## Ronox (22. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

in meinem Betrieb wird die Dokumentation per Microsoft Visio erstellt,
Shapes gibt es meistens von den Herstellern für die Darstellung der Serverschränke. 
Die Restlichen Netzwerkkomponenten werden mit den Standart Shapes dargestellt, dazu dann die Linien welche Netzwerkkabel darstellen, meist aber gebündelt, und die entsprechende Farbe für das Netz / Vlan.

Macht am Anfang sehr viel Arbeit wenn man es aber Pflegt ist es eine gute und Übersichtliche Sache.

MFG Ronox


----------

